# Later Model Meyer Bracket for Tubular lift/light bracket.



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

I had an XJ with a plow year ago and loved it. I did not need it any more when I moved to Virginia so I sold it.

I purchased a house near Seven Springs ski area in the Laurel Mountains that has a 200 yard long driveway and again need a plow setup.

SO I BOUGHT 2. One complete older behind the bumper Meyer setup, and one newer Tubular Light/Lift bracket Meyer Setup with Nissan Bracket.

I want to modify the Nissan Bracket with some build your own heavy duty bumper frame brackets. I want to see some pictures of the right bracket though, both on and off the vehicle so that I can see what it looks like and how high off the ground that it sits.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't have any picts but I believe all Meyer mounts should have the pin hole at 11" from the ground. Sorry thats all I got for yah!


----------

